
Trump Is Right About Huawei - smacktoward
https://slate.com/news-and-politics/2019/03/trump-huawei-security-threat.html
======
IXxXI
Trump is right. For those who disagree please search for this headline:
"Chinese-authored spyware found on more than 700 million Android phones".

